# 3M Sandblaster Holder and Pre-cut Sandpaper Sheets



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

good to know, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have one of these. I've been using it to wet sand old cast iron surfaces (both on an old delta lathe and bandsaw). It does work pretty well, though I have trouble pressing the little plastic tabs in to release the paper.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@bobasaurus: Yeah, you do have to push them in just right to release.

Better this way than "I can't get the tabs to stay in so the paper always falls out. ;=)


----------

